# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] T'en veux ?

## Grand_Maître_B

Quand on y pense quand même, la drogue, c'est super. D'abord, d'un point de vue médical : ça vous débouche les narines, ça vous détartre les gencives et ça vous récure les neurones. Ensuite, d'un point de vue technique : La drogue, ça vous permet de connaître les rudiments du métier d'infirmière et, de nos jours, savoir faire un garrot ou se piquer entre les doigts de pied, ça peut toujours servir. Enfin, ne négligeons pas l'aspect géopolitique : ce sont des dizaines de pays qui vivent grâce à ce commerce qui repose, avant tout, sur d'honnêtes plantations.
 

Bref, il faut être vraiment un esprit chagrin pour s'en plaindre. 




 Par contre, il existe un vrai fléau qui menace nos enfants et les piliers même de notre société. C'est un mal endémique, très pernicieux, qui commence par une innocente passion et se termine par une zombification de l'âme. Ce sont, bien sûr, vous l'aurez compris, les jeux vidéo et heureusement, heureusement, nos parlementaires sont des hommes éclairés qui ne se laissent pas avoir et qui ont su déceler cet ignoble danger en proposant, le 13 juillet dernier, un texte de loi.


Car oui, oui, trois fois oui, et je cite le texte que vous trouverez ici, _"les jeux vidéo ne sont pas sans danger. Et il serait dommage que la passion devienne une addiction…"._ Vous noterez les trois petits points qui confèrent une dimension poignante à cette phrase dont la beauté se dispute à la simplicité.
 

_"En effet"_, nous dit le texte : "_les enfants passent de nombreuses heures au quotidien devant les jeux vidéo. Certains plus de 2 heures !"_ Notez le point d'exclamation, qui souligne à la fois le constat éclairé et la juste indignation devant tant de danger. Plus de 2 heures, vous vous rendez compte ! C'est que, le texte est formel : _"On considère qu’une personne est « accro » aux jeux lorsqu’elle passe plus de 2 heures par jour sur l’ordinateur ou sur console."._ Arrêtons-nous un instant car, je vous connais, vous êtes des esprits chagrins. Alors, je vous prie, amis lecteurs, de ne pas être tentés de considérer que le "on" est celui de "con"; c'est en fait celui de "raison". Comme dans "_on ne sait pas de qui il parle_, _mais il a raison"_.



Et voilà le constat : _"D’où l’émergence de troubles du comportement et de pathologies sévères chez les adeptes des consoles de jeux. L’utilisation abusive des jeux vidéo peut présenter un réel danger. Le jeu peut rapidement dégénérer en dépendance"._Notez ici, l'usage du terme "_rapidement_" qui n'est pas assez explicite. J'aurais plutôt mis, "_le jeu peut dégénérer instantanément en dépendance_", cela aurait été plus vrai.
 

_"Les conséquences sont alors très graves : fatigue visuelle, asociabilité, agressivité, nervosité, vertiges, troubles de la conscience et de l’orientation, voire crises d’épilepsie et nausées, repli sur soi, échec scolaire, perte de la notion du temps, déshydratation et sous-alimentation. Les jeux vidéo excitent l’imaginaire des enfants qui se laissent envahir et n’arrivent plus à s’en passer. L’entourage ne compte plus durant le jeu et l’enfant risque de devenir « accro » à ce monde imaginaire en laissant toute autre activité de côté. Cet isolement peut même devenir un rituel qui entre profondément dans les habitudes de l’enfant."_
_
_

Notez le détail foisonnant des troubles que peut subir un enfant, à tout moment, lorsqu'il joue 2 heures par jour. Mais nos parlementaires ont trop de retenue ; il manque : la perte de la notion du bien et du mal, un goût prononcé pour la violence et le sang, un penchant pour le school shooting de masse et le suicide collectif. Et le texte de conclure: _"Lorsque les jeux vidéo présentent un risque en matière de santé publique en raison de leur caractère potentiellement addictif, il est temps de penser à vos enfants et aux générations futures"_.


 Ah ! L'argument des générations futures. Quand la civilisation, telle que nous la connaissons, aura sombré dans le chaos, nos enfants nous demanderons : _et toi, que faisais-tu pour lutter contre les jeux vidéo_ ? Et c'est les larmes aux yeux que nous répondrons, _"rien mon fils, rien, je ne faisais rien, mais ne m'en veux pas, fruit de mes entrailles, je n'avais qu'une Wii !__"_ 

 

Enfin, heureusement que nous détruisons à grande vitesse la planète, cela nous évitera de trop faire souffrir les générations futures.

 

Alors le projet de loi prévoit 4 articles que je vous copie, pour que vous n'en perdiez pas une miette :



*Article 1er*
Dans un délai de trois mois suivant l’entrée en vigueur de la présente loi, un arrêté des ministres chargés de l’Éducation nationale et de la Santé fixe un programme d’éducation à la santé et de prévention des comportements à risques, en particulier l’usage abusif des jeux vidéo, dans les horaires et programmes de l’école primaire.


*Article 2*
Dans un délai d’un an suivant l’entrée en vigueur de la présente loi, le ministre chargé de la santé présente dans un rapport déposé sur le bureau de l’Assemblée Nationale, un plan d’action permettant notamment de former et de sensibiliser les professionnels de l’addictologie aux problèmes d’utilisation excessive de jeux vidéo et favoriser leur intervention auprès des élèves et des familles dans le cadre d’actions de prévention.


Ce plan précise les actions de prévention, de diffusion d’informations et de conseils de vigilance diffusés dans les médias qui sont mises en œuvre.


*Article 3*
Dans un délai d’un an suivant l’entrée en vigueur de la présente loi, le ministre chargé de la santé élabore une charte éthique qui amène l’industrie des jeux vidéo à s’orienter vers une politique du jeu responsable, en favorisant notamment des sessions de jeu plus courtes et marquées de pauses obligatoires de trente minutes, voire plus pour des jeux de longue durée.


*Article 4*
Les charges qui pourraient résulter pour l’État de l’application de la présente loi sont compensées à due concurrence par la création d’une taxe additionnelle aux droits sur les tabacs visés aux articles 575 et 575 A du code général des impôts.


Attendons donc de voir ce que cette fameuse charte éthique (notez l'usage de ce mot, rassurant) prévoira pour amener les éditeurs à organiser des coupures obligatoires d'au moins trente minutes.


Qui a dit des coupures publicitaires ? Non, je vous en prie, ne soyez pas mauvaises langues, ce n'est pas le genre de notre parlement !









Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Le Glaude

Un grand merci aux homme politiques de notre pays qui -heureusement- pensent pour nous afin de nous sauver de ces horribles Meuporgs !

 ::|: 




> Article 4
> Les charges qui pourraient résulter pour l’État de l’application de la présente loi sont compensées à due concurrence par la création d’une taxe additionnelle aux droits sur les tabacs visés aux articles-575 et-575-A du code général des impôts.


Ahhh ! Bah la voilà la vrai raison ! Encore quelque chose qui va faire baisser le piratage !  ::): 


Non non, y'à pas à dire, j'attends avec impatience les pédagogues qui vont venir dans les lycées de France exposer leurs craintes face aux risques des jeux vidéos.

Maintenant, en tant que bon asocial et futur serial killer adepte du school shooting, je vais de ce pas aller me faire une partie de Killing Floor.

----------


## sylphid

En tant que membre de "famille de France" je ne peux qu'approuver cette loi. Je limite moi même les sessions de jeux de ma fille de 3 ans et demi sur _lapin malin_. D'un autre coté qui a déjà joué a "lapin malin "sait qu'aux delà de 20 min 
le cerveau explose...

"Les charges qui pourraient résulter" : bien placé...

"marquées de pauses obligatoires de trente minutes" : ça promet de joli délire...

----------


## Nono

Ouais, ça arrive tous les dix ans, ces allergies cutanées de nos ministres à propos des jeux videos. No panic. ça fera pshit comme pour Hadopi 2, et en bonus Nadine et Roselyne se disputeront le record du ridicule.

Par contre on peut m'expliquer le lien avec les taxes sur le tabac ?

----------


## jaragorn_99

Et sinon, ils ont pas autres choses à faire? Je sais pas moi, comme pondre une loi contre les employeurs qui font taffer leurs salariés 45h semaines tout en ne les payant que 35, ou une loi pour interdire à un homme politique d'etre ministre, député, maire, president de la communauté des commmunes, conseiller general etc etc (oui oui je parle bien d'estrosi).
Je sais pas, moi c'est pas ce qui manque les problèmes dans notre société, plutot que de chercher des poils aux oeufs.

----------


## mrFish

> Par contre on peut m'expliquer le lien avec les taxes sur le tabac ?


Jeux Video > Addiction > Drogue > Tabac > Taxe >Jeux Video.

----------


## col vert

Ca me rappel un film où un ganster et un comptable discute, à un moment donné le comptable dit "moi je préfère la calculette, c'est plus propre". C'est peut-être ça le XXI ème siècle, les futurs comptables se lâchent en disant "moi je préfères les ordinateurs c'est plus propres".

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Heu pas tout compris l'article 4, mais serait-ce une taxe qui s'appliquerait au jeux vidéo ?

Si c'est ça, je décide de me reconvertir en "fouteur de feu de bagnol" (apparemment ils sont moins emmerdé que les joueurs de jeux-vidéo). -_-

----------


## sissi

Tiens machin est afk ? Ouais, il est en coupure obligatoire. ::|:

----------


## Marclor

N'empêche, immaginez une seconde, vous jouez tranquilou a dawn of war 2, et la paf message steam :

"vous avez épuisé votre quota de jeu. Allez vous promener, et visitez nos sponsors mangezbougez.com clubic.... Ce message peut être évité en payant la taxe du jeu vidéo a savoir 4euros pour 3 heures supplémentaires."

M'enfin ça peut pas arriver pas vrai? :D

----------


## fenrhir

Ils sont au courant que la ménagère passe ce temps-là devant la télé, aux horaires où il y a le plus de publicité ? Et l'addiction à la TV, dont on parlait tant quand j'étais petit ?

"On s'en fout, ça fait consommer ?"
Bah, remarquez, vu que les jeux vidéos rapportent plus de pépèttes que beaucoup d'autres activités, n'ayez pas peur : ils ne vont pas s'attaquer à un truc qui rapporte autant aux grands groupes indu¤ d'influence qui dirig¤ conseillent nos politiques.

----------


## Graveen

Grotesque...

----------


## Legnou

Super article, pour la peine je vais me faire une petite nuit borderlands et si j'ai du mal a viser au bout d'un moment j'enchainerai par un petit civilization en mode épique.

Sinon trêve de plaisanterie mais les 30 minutes de pauses obligatoire ont un petit coté 1984 (le roman de Georges Orwell) ou c'est moi qui affabule ???

----------


## le_guide_michelin

> Quand on y pense quand même, la drogue, c'est super. D'abord, d'un point de vue médical : ça vous débouche les narines, ça vous détartre les gencives et ça vous récure les neurones. Ensuite, d'un point de vue technique : La drogue, ça vous permet de connaître les rudiments du métier d'infirmière et, de nos jours, savoir faire un garrot ou se piquer entre les doigts de pied, ça peut toujours servir. Enfin, ne négligeons pas l'aspect géopolitique : ce sont des dizaines de pays qui vivent grâce à ce commerce qui repose, avant tout, sur d'honnêtes plantations.


Faire l'apologie de la drogue, même avec humour, c'est illégale, non?
Le père Boulon pourrait te bannir pour ça, ou pas? ::siffle:: 




> _"En  effet"_, nous dit le texte : "_les enfants passent de nombreuses  heures au quotidien devant les jeux vidéo. Certains plus de 2-heures-!"_ Notez  le point d'exclamation, qui souligne à la fois le constat éclairé et la  juste indignation devant tant de danger. Plus de 2 heures, vous vous  rendez compte ! C'est que, le texte est formel : _"On considère qu’une  personne est «-accro-» aux jeux lorsqu’elle passe plus de 2-heures par  jour sur l’ordinateur ou sur console."._


Ouai, deux heures. presque autant que sur TF1. Non, en fait on reste loin derrière. ::|: 




> Qui a  dit des coupures publicitaires ? Non, je vous en prie, ne soyez pas  mauvaises langues, ce n'est pas le genre de notre parlement !


Ça ne suffirait pas. Les recettes ne seraient pas encaissé par TF1, mais par ces salauds d'éditeurs de jeux. ::|:

----------


## Zobi_la_mouche

C'est pas un peu tot pour les poissons d'avril?

----------


## Ormindo

Donc passer deux heures sur un ordi, c'est pas normal, mais passer plus de trois heures à regarder le foot/la télé, ça l'est toujours ?

----------


## le_guide_michelin

> Donc passer deux heures sur un ordi, c'est pas normal, mais passer plus de trois heures à regarder le foot/la télé, ça l'est toujours ?


Mais puisse que le monsieur te dit que c'est un truc de drogué. ::|: 
Files regarder Joséphine ange gardien, sale drogué. ::(:

----------


## CPC Père Blastor

Franchement avec l'importance des problèmes de budget, d'économie, d'organisation des services publics et d'administration du territoire que connaît la France...

Tout ce qu'ils arrivent à nous pondre c'est un P****N de projet de loi sur les jeux vidéos pour faire du bruit dans les médias.
Personne veut se mouiller pour préserver sa carrière. 
Ça rajouté aux scandales financiers et politiques récents, que du bonheur...

Ça me donne envie de m'expatrier sérieusement.

Ok ça serait tombé à un autre moment, je dis pas qu'il n'y a aucune addiction mais là...
Ils ont du se dire : "Tiens ! on va lancer les mêmes débats qu'aux States et en Allemagne de l'année dernière parce qu'on est un dans la merde question image. Ça nous fera un bon écran de fumée, puis on rédige une nouvelle impôt en douce histoire de retarder la réforme de notre régime budgétaire."

Et c'est pas pour être méchant mais il a été rédigé avec wikipédia ce texte de loi, ils ont mis la moitié des pathologies lié au travail et à l'écran sur le même paragraphe. Ils ont demandé la moyenne de jeu quotidienne des ado chez TNS - Sofres et ils ont passé une heure à rédiger 5-6 articles bidons...

----------


## Lt Anderson

Mon Dieu, on se croirait revenus au temps des débats moisis sur l'addiction des enfants envers la télévision... Et 40 ans après, qu'en reste-t-il? Rien.

----------


## sissi

> Franchement avec l'importance des problèmes de budget, d'économie, d'organisation des services publics et d'administration du territoire que connaît la France...
> 
> Tout ce qu'ils arrivent à nous pondre c'est un P****N de projet de loi sur les jeux vidéos pour faire du bruit dans les médias.
> Personne veut se mouiller pour préserver sa carrière. 
> Ça rajouté aux scandales financiers et politiques récents, que du bonheur...
> 
> Ça me donne envie de m'expatrier sérieusement.
> 
> Ok ça serait tombé à un autre moment, je dis pas qu'il n'y a aucune addiction mais là...
> Ils ont du se dire : "Tiens ! on va lancer les mêmes débats qu'aux States et en Allemagne de l'année dernière parce qu'on est un dans la merde question image. Ça nous fera un bon écran de fumée."


C'est proposé par la gauche-krypto-socialo-communiste... L'opposition quoi...

Les politiques entrent dans la sphère du loisir privée avec ce projet. A coup de pompe dans la porte. Sans blague, je fais ce que je veux, tant que cela reste légal. Ils n'ont pas à m'imposer leurs visions des choses, un temps de repos obligatoire quand je n'ai pas envie, et c'est à moi de parfaire l'éducation de mes mômes. Sales cons.

----------


## Jeckhyl

::o: . Comment ai-je pu survivre jusqu'ici ! Déshydraté, dénutri (tout en restant obèse et gavé de coca, c'est pas incompatible), avec en plus une scoliose due à la position de mon moniteur et un penis elbow à cause de Lara Croft !

Par contre, aux maux divers et variés imputés aux jeux vidéos, on peut rajouter "perte de 3/10 d'acuité visuelle à lire des news rédigées dans une police de caractère improbable".

----------


## Chocolouf

> C'est que, le texte est formel : _"On considère qu’une personne est «-accro-» aux jeux lorsqu’elle passe plus de 2-heures par jour sur l’ordinateur ou sur console."._


-"Mais ! Mais alors ?! Toutes les personnes avec qui j'ai travaillé pendant 2 ans sont des "accros" notoires ?? Même Martine du service compta qui se drogue à ciel compta toute la sainte journée ?"
-"Mais noooon, uniquement ceux qui font des jeux vidéos plus de 2 h par jours !"
-"Ouuuf, tu me rassure ! Sur ce, je retourne sur facebook, j'ai encore des photos de mon dimanche chez Mickay à commenter."
-'"Vas donc, brave petite..."

Et il n'y a rien concernant les paris en ligne ? Ce serait marrant au poker une interruption au moment du all-in  :^_^:

----------


## Stefbka

Franchement tout cela est vrai, et même probablement pire, alors si vous tenez à la vie et à vos enfants, je vous invite à m'envoyez tout vos jeux, consoles, PC et autre outils addictif se rapportant de près ou de loin au jeu vidéo, afin que dans un esprit purement altruiste je vous débarrasse à jamais de se mal. Non non ne me remerciez pas, je le fais avec plaisir et vous invite à me contacter par MP pour les modalités d'envois de votre matos à vos frais parce que faut pas charrier non plus.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Tout bien que tu détiens est un souci qui te retiens et Stefbka est là pour t'ôter tous tes soucis.

----------


## xrogaan

En fait, ils veulent juste ajouter une taxe sur les jeux vidéo...  :tired: 

Maintenant, les jeux ne seront plus a 59€ mais a 69€ !  ::|:

----------


## Le Glaude

> En fait, ils veulent juste ajouter une taxe sur les jeux vidéo... 
> 
> Maintenant, les jeux ne seront plus a 59€ mais a 69€ !


Tu sors de stase cryogénique ?  ::P: 

Les jeux (Sur console du moins) ne sont même plus à 59euros depuis un bail, y'a 6 mois je me souviens avoir étiqueter la plupart des jeux de mon rayon à 79.99 (Surtout les jeux types AAA ou gros blockbusters). Et tout cela, c'est sans compter les démos payantes, les DLC à ne plus savoir quoi en faire, abonnements, cartes pour le live...ect...

Maintenant sur une console Next-Gen, si tu veux un jeu complet (Donc tous les DLC, bla bla bla), du jour de sortie (Voir avant si t'as preco' une collector pour avoir un flingue rose multicolore en plus) à son jour de "fin de vie" tu débourse en moyenne de 100 à 150 euros selon l'éditeur. Facile.

Bref tout cela pour dire "Privilégiez les jeux de petits studios et achetez E.Y.E des qu'il sort". :crosstopic:  ::P:

----------


## gripoil

Et les dessins animés ? Particulièrement les dessins animés japonais qui sont exécrables ... terribles ...

Alors imaginez un jeu vidéo basé sur Dragon ball Z  ::o: 

Pardon ? Ça existe ?  ::O:  ::o:  ::wacko::

----------


## keulz

> "Les conséquences sont alors très graves-: fatigue visuelle


Comme la conduite d'ailleurs, sauf qu'il y a plus de morts sur les routes... 


> asociabilité


Visiblement ils ne prennent pas en compte la "sociabilisation" dans WoW 'n Co... Tout compte fait ils n'ont pas tort.



> agressivité


Tu métonnes que tu peux être agressif quand tu perds ta sauvegarde de FFVII avec chocobo d'or et tout !!!! Mais la voiture ne rend pas les Parigos agressifs, ni la picole, les matchs de pousse-cailloux, les soldes...



> nervosité


Breaking news, ils serait établi que nombre d'employés de France Telecom jouent (jouaient du coup) à des jeux vidéo  ::rolleyes:: 



> vertiges


Alors là, je ne sais quoi dire, à part que je n'ai jamais eu autant le vertige qu'en lisant les foutages de gueule venant de nos chers dirigeants... Si petits soient-ils (les dirigeants...). 



> troubles de la conscience et de l’orientation, voire crises d’épilepsie et nausées


c'est tellement fourre-tout ces trucs et on nous jouent ce refrain dès qu'ils sentent que la peur peux leur donner plus de poids.



> repli sur soi


En effet, la pratique de foot permettrait un "repli sur l'autre", surtout blonde avec des gros seins et mineure  ::ninja:: 



> échec scolaire


J'ai fait une partie de plus de 200h sur FFVII et mon goût pour les jeux vidéo ne s'est pas amoindrie, pourtant j'ai fait math' sup' , passé mon agrégation et pars pour un doctorat.



> perte de la notion du temps


Certes, je n'ai pas commencé ma réponse il y a 5 minutes...



> déshydratation et sous-alimentation.


Eh bien comme ça ils sauront quoi mettre dans leur spot publicitaires de 30 minutes... 

Je trouve tout ça pathétique, qu'ils pensent à dire à Kevin qu'à force de kikoololer sur skyblog il ne sora mM plu lir un livr ou un journal é encor mo1 fér un cévé, et à Jennifer que regarder la popstaracadémie et sous le soleil va la rendre plus conne que Kevin...

C'est eux qui filent la nausée, entre ça et Loppsi, moi aussi je vais peut-être me barrer en Patagonie...
Coin-Coin.

----------


## Shurin

Dites ça rapporte quel stuff de pondre une loi, c'est un pour un achievement steam? 
Non, parce que vu le nombre de conneries qu'ils nous sortent sans les appliquer et comprendre le sujet on peut se demander si vraiment ils font ça pour notre bien...

----------


## xrogaan

> Tu sors de stase cryogénique ? 
> 
> Les jeux (Sur console du moins) ne sont même plus à 59euros depuis un bail, y'a 6 mois je me souviens avoir étiqueter la plupart des jeux de mon rayon à 79.99 (Surtout les jeux types AAA ou gros blockbusters). Et tout cela, c'est sans compter les démos payantes, les DLC à ne plus savoir quoi en faire, abonnements, cartes pour le live...ect...
> 
> Maintenant sur une console Next-Gen, si tu veux un jeu complet (Donc tous les DLC, bla bla bla), du jour de sortie (Voir avant si t'as preco' une collector pour avoir un flingue rose multicolore en plus) à son jour de "fin de vie" tu débourse en moyenne de 100 à 150 euros selon l'éditeur. Facile.
> 
> Bref tout cela pour dire "Privilégiez les jeux de petits studios et achetez E.Y.E des qu'il sort". :crosstopic:


Ouais, mais c'est normal pour les consoles. C'est fait pour des moutons, alors 'faut bien qu'ils crachent ! Et puis, c'est tant mieux pour ces heureux imbéciles qui ne sont éblouis que par les effets fluorescent, tel des papillons de nuit devant une lampe a huile.

----------


## Neo_13

> _"On considère qu’une personne est «-accro-» aux jeux donc en danger lorsqu’elle passe plus de 2-heures par jour sur l’ordinateur ou sur console."._


CHEF, j'ai un truc à te dire, rapport au CHSCT...

----------


## wazurau

> Ouais, mais c'est normal pour les consoles. C'est fait pour des moutons, alors 'faut bien qu'ils crachent ! Et puis, c'est tant mieux pour ces heureux imbéciles qui ne sont éblouis que par les effets fluorescent, tel des papillons de nuit devant une lampe a huile.

----------


## CorranCarpenter

Non mais faut les comprendre... Ils viennent de se rendre compte qu'il y a un (plein de) super(s) moyen(s) de se faire du pognon sur le dos des consoleux (oui : il sont longs à la détente) Ils ont étudié tout ça et ils sont jaloux de voir tout ce que les éditeurs arrivent à leur piquer. Donc forcément, eux aussi ils veulent une part du butin. C'est humain. Donc "PAF !", on essaye d'introduire une taxe en lousdé.
Non pas que j'approuve... mais bon, moi aussi je tenterais si j'étais un enfoir... euh un politicien. On sait jamais, sur un malentendu...





> Par contre, aux maux divers et variés imputés aux jeux vidéos, on peut  rajouter "perte de 3/10 d'acuité visuelle à lire des news rédigées dans  une police de caractère improbable".


 :;):  J'suis fan !

----------


## cnl_Angus

"Bonjour Mr Kotik, je suis un député français. En vertu des lois promulguées sur notre territoire, je vous informe que vous devrez désormais mettre en pause toutes les 30 minutes votre jeu "World of Warcraft". Merci au revoir.
(PS on a aussi crée une nouvelle taxe, l'abonnement mensuel coutera désormais 29€ à vos clients)."

----------


## Le Glaude

> "Bonjour Mr Kotik, je suis un député français. En vertu des lois promulguées sur notre territoire, je vous informe que vous devrez désormais mettre en pause toutes les 30 minutes votre jeu "World of Warcraft". Merci au revoir.
> (PS on a aussi crée une nouvelle taxe, l'abonnement mensuel coutera désormais 29€ à vos clients)."


Vu le fait que Activision/Microsoft/Blizzard est une boite Americaine, et que c'est une loi bien de chez nous, je ne sais pas comment cela se passe au niveau juridique.

----------


## Narushima

Je sens bien les éditeurs nous dire d'ici deux ans "ah ben vous comprenez, le gouvernement nous oblige à prendre des mesures, ça nous fait des frais, donc c'est pour ça que les jeux coûtent 100 €. Ah, et arrêter de pirater."

----------


## Shane Fenton

Personnellement, ce qui me fait le plus flipper, c'est que ce texte, à l'origine une proposition du "Parlement des enfants", ait été repris tel quel et pris pour argent comptant par des adultes.

J'en parle un petit peu plus à cette adresse : pubdegrosporc:

----------


## Sig le Troll

Il me semble que le premier avril tombe tard chez nos voisins français.

----------


## coatim

Je vient de lire, si ce n'est un fake .. ^^
Wouhah, bientot on ne pourras meme plus faire ce que l'on veux le dimanche soir ^^

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Le titre de la news auraient dû être :" T'en jeux ? C'est de la bonne, Omar l'a gouté et il lui a collé 9/10."

Sinon ouais j'imagine bien les développeurs intégrer une pause qui se déclenche après deux heures de jeu pendant 30 minutes. Je connais des parties de WoW qui se termineraient en suicide général.

----------


## coatim

ouai aucune chance d'aboutir ce truc ^^
ou alors je me fais curé ^^

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Un truc qui a abouti et qui mérite qu'on en parle, c'est l'utilisation de majuscules et de ponctuation dans ses phrases. Genre, mettre un point, parce que les smileys n'en sont pas vraiment.

Sinon, je n'ai pas lu qu'ils comptaient instaurer une taxe sur les Jeux Vidéo, mais plutôt sur le tabac pour mettre en place c'te loi. Relisez l'article 4, c'est explicite.

----------


## UltimPingouin

Meeeeeeeeeerde...

En fait, CPC c'est des hyper-addicts ! rendez-vous compte de tout ce temps passé derrière des JV... Et le fait que ce soit pour leur boulot n'est pas une excuse. z'ont qu'à faire comme les journalistes modernes, et inventer.
Non sinon, c'est bien son projet, là. Toutes les deux heures, on fera une pause jeux vidéo pour aller sur Internet jouer à des jeux flash.

----------


## Raoul Imolczek

Je suis allé voir du côté du site web du parlement et voici l'introduction de l'article : http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/13...s/pion2737.asp

"À l’occasion de la *16e session du Parlement des enfants* qui s’est tenue le 5 juin 2010, l’école Les Alpinias de Petite-Île située dans l’académie de La Réunion a présenté une proposition de loi visant à mieux garantir le droit à l’éducation à la santé, à responsabiliser les pouvoirs publics et les industries de jeux vidéo dans l’éducation à la santé et la protection des enfants et des adolescents contre la cyberaddiction. Les délégués présents en session ont choisi de distinguer cette proposition en la désignant comme étant la seconde meilleure proposition présentée.

*Afin de concrétiser ce travail de qualité, conduit par des usagers principaux de jeux vidéo, il est apparu opportun de présenter ce texte dans la présente proposition de loi.* L’exposé des motifs ci dessous reprend le texte qui avait été rédigé par les enfants de la classe de l’école Les Alpinias de Petite-Île."

Enjoy!  ::P:

----------


## shivu

En 2009, les français ont regardé en moyenne la télévision 3h24 par jour (chiffres Médiamétrie). Je demande donc officiellement à nos députés l'extension de ce projet de loi au secteur de la télévision avec une obligation de coupure de diffusion toutes les deux heures. Les trente minutes de pause obligatoire seront remplacées par des discours radiophoniques du chef de l'Etat pour l'éducation des masses. Tous les téléviseurs devront être équipés d'un système automatique de coupure inviolable.

Merci de transmettre au député chargé du projet de loi.

----------


## Lym

> Tu métonnes que tu peux être agressif quand tu perds ta sauvegarde de  FFVII avec chocobo d'or et tout !!!!


AH NA TOI AUSSI !!! memory card sony de merde !!! 
  On monte un groupe d'extrémiste  et on fait tout paytay ... ah non on est tous asociales et replié sur soi même ...  :tired:

----------


## Medjes

> Un truc qui a abouti et qui mérite qu'on en parle, c'est l'utilisation de majuscules et de ponctuation dans ses phrases. Genre, mettre un point, parce que les smileys n'en sont pas vraiment.


 
Nan, désolé, moi je mets pas de ponctuation à la fin de mes phrases, parce tout les deux heures j'ai une coupure aut

----------


## Tiger Sushi

Un article sympa, même si comme souvent tu n'as pu t'empêcher de rajouter une couche de troll par dessus tes arguments Grand maitre.  ::):

----------


## JJ Lionel

Je vais de ce pas assigner mon employeur aux prud'hommes car il m'impose de passer plus de 8h par jour devant un pc.
_"fatigue visuelle, asociabilité, agressivité, nervosité, vertiges, troubles de la conscience et de l’orientation, voire crises d’épilepsie et nausées, repli sur soi, échec, perte de la notion du temps, déshydratation et sous-alimentation."_
Tout est là.  ::P:

----------


## Sybylle

A quand un plan d'action aussi efficace contre l'abus de biens sociaux, les détournements de fonds, et l'abus de sarkozyzysme?  ::rolleyes:: 

Incroyable comment ils sont prolifiques quand il s'agit de faire chier les autres.
Remarquez comment ils étaient unis nos chers parlementaires pour dire non à la réforme de LEUR retraite...

Bah de toute façon ça ne sera pas appliqué...Ça coûte du flouz, et comme ils préfèrent avoir les poches pleines, on est "tranquilles"  :tired:

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Je vais de ce pas assigner mon employeur aux prud'hommes car il m'impose de passer plus de 8h par jour devant un pc.
> _"fatigue visuelle, asociabilité, agressivité, nervosité, vertiges, troubles de la conscience et de l’orientation, voire crises d’épilepsie et nausées, repli sur soi, échec, perte de la notion du temps, déshydratation et sous-alimentation."_
> Tout est là.


C'est con que tu sois pas un enfant, tu aurais gagné.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Un article sympa, même si comme souvent tu n'as pu t'empêcher de rajouter une couche de troll par dessus tes arguments Grand maitre.


Nan, c'est pas le genre de la maison voyons.

Sinon, le coup de la taxe et du tabac, ne vous emballez pas, c'est classique chez les parlementaires. On retrouve souvent cet article dans les propositions de loi, c'est pour rassurer sur le fait que la mise en oeuvre de cette loi ne coûtera rien à l'Etat, puisqu'il suffira de créer une taxe complémentaire sur les tabacs pour couvrir les éventuelles dépenses.

----------


## Guest

> Vu le fait que Activision/Microsoft/Blizzard est une boite Americaine, et que c'est une loi bien de chez nous, je ne sais pas comment cela se passe au niveau juridique.


Bah ils exercent leur activité en France, ils doivent respecter les lois françaises.

----------


## Joffe75

Intéressant.
Encore une loi sur un élément qu'on devrait laisser gérer aux individus.
C'est la mode.
Toujours plus intrusif l'état démocratique du XXIe siècle.


Mais sur le fond je ne crois pas qu'on puisse nier qu'il existe un risque d'addiction aux jeux vidéos possible. 
Que le fait de limiter chez ses mômes l'usage et l'abusage de  jeux videos, télé et autres joyeusetés a base de pixel ne me semble pas  non plus en soi une connerie... 
Enfin, le fait de "sensibiliser  les professionnels de l’addictologie aux problèmes d’utilisation  excessive de jeux vidéo" n'est pas non plus stupide. 

Bon enfin tout ca pour dire qu'ils nous emmerdent avec leurs lois pour tout et rien, mais que le fond du débat et la sensibilisation aux pb de l'addiction (quel qu'elle soit d'ailleurs) ne me semble pas complètement hors réalité et stupide.

----------


## Medjes

omatique. Mais promis, j'y penserai !!





> Jeux Video > TAXE >Addiction> TAXE > Drogue > TAXE > Tabac > Taxe >Jeux Video.> TAXE


Fixayd.

Et ce matin, j'ai en plus entendu qu'ils veulent coller une assurance obligatoire contre la dependance à partir de 50 ans. 

 ::P: ompafric:

----------


## CorranCarpenter

Ca me fait penser à une chanson des inconnus...

----------


## JJ Lionel

> *Article 3*
> blablabla... à s’orienter vers une *politique du jeu responsable*, en favorisant notamment des sessions de jeu plus courtes et *marquées de pauses obligatoires* de trente minutes, voire plus blablabla.


Hum... il n'y a que moi que ça choque ?

----------


## Legnou

> Sinon trêve de plaisanterie mais les 30 minutes de pauses obligatoire ont un petit coté 1984 (le roman de Georges Orwell) ou c'est moi qui affabule ???





> Hum... il n'y a que moi que ça choque ?


Non non j'avais aussi tilté sur le obligatoire :D

Par contre si jamais ça arrive, non seulement je serai hors-la-loi, mais en plus je militerai pour que le même traitement soit réservé à la télé, au cinoche, à la radio, et au boulot ( en effet Il y a des gens qui sont drogué du travail, il faut prendre en compte leur addiction).
 :B):

----------


## Neo_13

> Hum... il n'y a que moi que ça choque ?


Notre nouvelle constitution, celle qui inclut le principe de précaution, inclut une ânerie de ce niveau. La constitution ! Alors tu penses bien qu'une loi de seconde zone rédigée par des gosses de 10ans, ça va pas trop les choquer.


> « Lorsque la réalisation d'un dommage, bien qu'*incertaine* en l'état des connaissances scientifiques, *pourrait* affecter de manière *grave et irréversible* l'environnement, les autorités publiques veilleront, par application du principe de précaution, et dans leurs domaines d'attribution, à la mise en œuvre de procédures d'évaluation des risques et à l'adoption de mesures *provisoires et proportionnées* afin de parer à la réalisation du dommage »

----------


## Chocolouf

Là où l'on s'aperçoit qu'ils sont dans leur utopie de contrôle des comportements et ne se rendent pas compte que ce système Hadopi-like va faire "plouf", c'est qu'au cas où ça s'appliquerait, il nous suffirait d'acheter nos bécanes et jeux à l'étranger (en plus de la dématérialisation pour ces derniers).

Il faudrait leur dire qu'on n'est plus dans les années 30 avec les barrières douanières  ::rolleyes:: 

Edit : @Neo_13 je vois pas comment c'est possible de faire passer le principe de précaution là-dessus  ::huh::  Si ça passe pour les jeux vidéos alors je ne vois pas pourquoi ça ne s'appliquerait pas à l'alcool (pour ne citer que cette "drogue" non reconnue comme telle en France).

"Garçon, une autre pinte de brune !"
"Hum je suis désolé monsieur mais je vous informe que vous êtes dans notre bar depuis 2 heures et que vous devez respecter la pause gouvernementale obligatoire de 30 minutes".
"  ::O:  :tired:  L'addition svp, et au plaisir de ne jamais revenir."

----------


## Dark Fread

Hé ben... A vrai dire c'est tellement consternant que je vois même pas pourquoi on essaye d'avancer des arguments intelligents.

----------


## True Duke U

> Ils sont au courant que la ménagère passe ce temps-là devant la télé, aux horaires où il y a le plus de publicité ?


Ben justement ! La télé est l'outil de pointe de l'incitation à la consommation et des rentes publicitaires ... quand on voit le potentiel des jeux vidéo sur les jeunes, c'est pas étonnant de vouloir recréer le même schéma.

- What the f#@k !! Un troll des cavernes !
- vite ! une potion de mana ...
- mon parchemin d'incinération des bêtes à poils longs et malodorants ...
- et la formule : zargha nolep iznaé ...
[scrrrrrr fshhhh !]
Le nouveau Mc Gerbal à la sauce au beurre de saindoux !
Un régal pour les papilles dégustatives et pour les poignées d'amour
... pour votre santé et notre fausse bonne conscience : mangez pas trop d'la merde quand même
Attention : cet été, Mc Gerbal ouvre également dans ton c#@ !
[/scrrrrrr fshhhh !]
- nyalop ...
- SBLAM !
- et meeeerde !

----------


## Tiger Sushi

> Nan, c'est pas le genre de la maison voyons.


Roh, entamer son texte par une apologie humoristique de la drogue pour ensuite embrayer sur l'addiction au meuporgs c'est velu tout de même !  ::P: 

Pour en revenir au texte en lui même les deux premiers articles étaient raisonnables et sensés à mon avis. Faire de la prévention face aux risques de l'addiction au virtuel ça n'est pas idiot ou inutile; même si c'est un sujet trop souvent récupéré à la va-vite par des politiques en mal d'idées, et qui ne prennent pas vraiment la peine d'étudier le phénomène.

Et c'est là que ça part en nouille, partant d'un constat valide (le risque d'addiction) on nous pond ... un 3e article qui impose un quota d'heures à respecter complètement bidon.  :B): 

Fail.

----------


## Swandyr

Donc toutes les deux heures, on change de jeu, c'est ça ?

Sinon, ils comptent appliquer une taxe sur le tabac pour financer une loi dont ils se rendront compte qu'elle est inapplicable un an plus tard, taxe qu'ils s'empresseront d'enlever alors (ou pas).
On devrait taxer aussi les Pim's orange et les rouleaux de PQ triple épaisseur pour renflouer la caisse des retraites.

C'est marrant d'être gouverner par des clown  :^_^:

----------


## Shurin

> Ca me fait penser à une chanson des inconnus...


? ::):

----------


## shivu

> ?


Cette chanson et ce clip sont une tuerie, et tellement d'actualités.

----------


## SAYA

Où est la logique de nos politiques ? Au moment où ils acceptent les paris en ligne et autre poker etc. Ah oui ! Ce ne sont pas des addictions, juste un moyen de percevoir un maximum de fric sans que le "contribuable" ne râle. Alors à quand une loi pour combattre l'addiction des boursicotiers et autres spéculateurs car eux sont bel et bien "accro" aux profits ! En tous cas, ce qu'ils nous pondent là ne milite certainement pas en faveur du non piratage. Il va y avoir inflation ! Je leur souhaite bien du plaisir pour "éradiquer" les JV (il faudrait peut être aussi leur dire que leurs programmes de télé réalité sont peut être pas non plus sans danger pour la moralité : combien s'en inspirent dans l'IRL ?)
Nos parlementaires feraient bien déjà de faire un "brin" de ménage dans leurs propres addictions... aux profits en tout genre, aux frais des contribuables. :B):

----------


## perverpepere

> Mon Dieu, on se croirait revenus au temps des débats moisis sur l'addiction des enfants envers la télévision... Et 40 ans après, qu'en reste-t-il? Rien.


Ca c'est justement la preuve qu'il faut agir.
Il y a 40 ans nos anciens dirigeants n'ont rien fait contre la TV du coup la nouvelle génération débat sur des sujets aussi peut intéressant pour l'avenir du pays.




> Non mais faut les comprendre... Ils viennent de se rendre compte qu'il y a un (plein de) super(s) moyen(s) de se faire du pognon sur le dos des consoleux (oui : il sont longs à la détente) Ils ont étudié tout ça et ils sont jaloux de voir tout ce que les éditeurs arrivent à leur piquer. Donc forcément, eux aussi ils veulent une part du butin. C'est humain. Donc "PAF !", on essaye d'introduire une taxe en lousdé.
> Non pas que j'approuve... mais bon, moi aussi je tenterais si j'étais un enfoir... euh un politicien. On sait jamais, sur un malentendu...
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  J'suis fan !


A quand les DLC sur impot.gouv.fr ?
1 dlc à 15€ pour avoir une déclaration d'impôt en couleur
1 autre pour avoir le guide fiscal permettant de trouver toutes les niches interessante
...

----------


## Joffe75

Bien vu Saya le deux poids deux mesures sur les risques d'addictions en fonction des intérêts de leurs potes.
"Libéraliser" les paris en ligne gentiment 2 semaines avant le debut de la coupe du monde pour faire plaisir à ses copains investisseurs c'est quand même un truc énorme...
Impatient de voir quand ce truc la va sortir.

----------


## Royco Munist Soup

> Bien vu Saya le deux poids deux mesures sur les risques d'addictions en fonction des intérêts de leurs potes.
> "Libéraliser" les paris en ligne gentiment 2 semaines avant le debut de la coupe du monde pour faire plaisir à ses copains investisseurs c'est quand même un truc énorme...
> Impatient de voir quand ce truc la va sortir.


Heureusement il y a l'ARJEL  ::):  

Sinon, je trouve ça génial que ce soient des enfants, les mêmes qui sont aliénés, incapables de faire le distingo entre réel et virtuel, les sauvageons du virtuels, blablabla, bref, les victimes du jeu vidéo - qui légifèrent sur le jeu vidéo; comme si par extraordinaire ils avaient retrouver la faculté de juger dans l'espace du parlement des enfants.


Sinon, pour résumer : 




> Créé en 1994, le Parlement des enfants vise à sensibiliser les plus jeunes au fonctionnement de la démocratie.

----------


## Medjes

> Donc toutes les deux heures, on change de jeu, c'est ça ?


 
TUTUTUTUTUTUTUTUTU !!!!

Dis donc vous là ! Vous cherchez à contourner la loi ou quoi ? 

Nan nan nan ! 

Ton pc sera désormais relié obligatoirement à internet pour pouvoir jouer, et il y aura une drm général "jeux". 

Tout les jeux auquel tu joueras seront repertoriés, et les minutes jouées seront comptabilisées, quels que soient les jeux. 

Et donc, toutes les deux heures, tu ne pourras plus jouer pendant 30 minutes. 

Mais Bachelot est en train de reflechir, afin d'alleger les cotisations de la Secu, au niveau des ophtalmos, pour que ce soit ton pc qui s'eteigne. bon sauf, au boulot, parcequ'il faut quand même que tu bosses pour payer les cotisations, les impots, la tva et tout le toutim. 

Mais à la maison, couic. 

Rassuré ?


EDIT : Yeeeehaaaa ! 

http://www.liberation.fr/culture/010...e-i-dosing?y=1

Extraordinaire ! De la drogue musicale  ::): 

Owwwiiiiiiii, mais y'a des fois, je me demande où va le monde. Pourquoi on s'invente des trucs pareils. Je reflechis longtemps, longtemps, très longtemps...

Et puis après, je comprends, j'ai la revelation.

Les gens font parfois preuve d'une incommensurable connerie.

Coluche : "Il disait que l'intelligence, c'est la chose la mieux répartie chez les hommes, n'est-ce pas, parce que, quoiqu'il en soit pourvu, il a toujours l'impression d'en avoir assez, vu que c'est avec ça qu'il juge, hein !"

----------


## LaVaBo

J'ai compris leur système :

Tabac>Taxe>Financement de la loi>Pause  obligatoire>Clope>Retaxe>Champagne, poudre blanche et filles de  joie sous les tropiques.

----------


## CPC Père Blastor

> Vu le fait que Activision/Microsoft/Blizzard est une boite Americaine, et que c'est une loi bien de chez nous, je ne sais pas comment cela se passe au niveau juridique.


 Ces boites sont représentés en France au niveau de la distribution et de la gestion par Activision France et Blizzard France. Peu importe leur statuts, elles sont responsable et propriétaire de ces produits. La loi française s'appliquera donc à ces jeux au niveau national.

----------


## chaosdémon

"Alors le projet de loi prévoit 4 articles que je vous  copie, pour que vous n'en perdiez pas une miette :"

Juste il y a une petite erreur de choix de mots , ce n'est pas un projet de loi (qui est crée par le gouvernement) mais une proposition de loi (crée par un groupe de députés).

C'est donc moins dangereux car moins de chance d'étre accepté (surtout que la plupart des députés ayant signés ce texte sont à gauche).Et même si ils arrivent à imposer aux éditeurs français les contraintes (ce qui me semble peu probable connaissant la position de sarkozy vis à vis des gros éditeurs),rien n'empèche d'importer le jeu de l'étranger.

----------


## Alex[TTH]

> *Article 1er*
> Dans un délai de trois mois suivant l’entrée en vigueur de la présente loi, un arrêté des ministres chargés de l’Éducation nationale et de la Santé fixe un programme d’éducation à la santé et de prévention des comportements à risques, en particulier l’usage abusif des jeux vidéo, dans les horaires et programmes de l’école primaire.




Je serais curieux de connaitre la définition des ministres de "comportement à risque", comment ils comptent implémenter ça dans les programmes (entre la lecture de "sa majesté des mouches" et le gouter ? d'ailleurs, le gouter, c'est addictif un bon pain au chocolat, ça donne envie d'en manger plus pour grossir plus : quid de l'addiction induite par les pains au chocolat pour les enfants ?)





> *Article 3*
> Dans un délai d’un an suivant l’entrée en vigueur de la présente loi, le ministre chargé de la santé élabore une charte éthique qui amène l’industrie des jeux vidéo à s’orienter vers une politique du jeu responsable, en favorisant notamment des sessions de jeu plus courtes et marquées de pauses obligatoires de trente minutes, voire plus pour des jeux de longue durée.




"une charte éthique" : on sait tous qu'une charte n'a aucune valeur juridique ab initio. Et je vois mal le Conseil d'Etat donner une valeur supradécrétale à "la charte éthique des éditeurs de logiciels de loisir". 
En fait, cet article annonce le retour de la French Touch ! Sonnez Cors ! Résonnez Trompettes ! On aura à nouveau le droit à des jeux beaux mais chiants, qu'on délaisse au bout d'une heure de jeu ! La voilà la pause obligatoire ! 





> *Article 4*
> Les charges qui pourraient résulter pour l’État de l’application de la présente loi sont compensées à due concurrence par la création d’une taxe additionnelle aux droits sur les tabacs visés aux articles-575 et-575-A du code général des impôts.


Une taxe fiscale pour financer un programme scolaire... comme disait l'autre, "En France, on dépense beaucoup d'argent pour les missiles et la recherche contre le cancer. Pour les missiles, il y a les impôts ; pour la recherche contre le cancer, on fait la quête"


Allez, on peut jouer tranquille, la loi ne passera pas (au hasard : manifestation des buralistes contre la hausse du prix du tabac => retrait de la loi par les parlementaires, la main sur le coeur et la larme à l'oeil) . Dans le cas contraire, les décrets ministériels seront rédigés à la truelle, et seront soit inapplicables, soit inappliqués.

Ce torchon ne montre qu'une chose : au lieu de responsabiliser les parents, on légifère.

----------


## Anonyme32145

Bah voilà.

Je signe mon bail demain. Nouveau quartier itou. Et de quoi que je me rend pas compte grâce à notre Grand MaÎtre B ? La député de mon coin fait partie de la bande de zigoto qui ont signé cette immondice  ::o:  ::(: 

Au moins, je vais pouvoir me plaindre de quelque chose  ::lol::

----------


## Keewashyro

Bon moi je déménage demain... 

Suède, norvège, canada, alaska peut être... enfin loin... loin loin d'ici et de ces pignoufs qui ne pense qu'a augmenter leurs "quotes" auprès du bon peuple.

----------


## Shane Fenton

> Bon moi je déménage demain... 
> 
> Suède, norvège, canada, alaska peut être... enfin loin... loin loin d'ici et de ces pignoufs qui ne pense qu'a augmenter leurs "quotes" auprès du bon peuple.


Essaie l'Allemagne : c'est juste à côté, et leurs politiciens ont la particularité de faire regretter les nôtres.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Keewashyro

Mode troll des cavernes : ON

Nan mais la-bas c'est à croire qu'ils ont un fournisseur spécial pour le gouvernement, je sais pas ce qu'il prenne mais ca à l'air d'envoyer du rêve dans le genre "j'ai des halu et j'dis de la merde".

Où alors ils se font terriblement chier pour une raison ou une autre.

exemple:
 « Le jeu Counter-strike a été développé par l’armée américaine afin de réduire la résistance des soldats [à tuer leurs semblables].»
(Günter Beckstein)

héhéhéhé... héhé... qu'ajouter de plus.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Pronoein

> Je vais de ce pas assigner mon employeur aux prud'hommes car il m'impose de passer plus de 8h par jour devant un pc.
> _"fatigue visuelle, asociabilité, agressivité, nervosité, vertiges, troubles de la conscience et de l’orientation, voire crises d’épilepsie et nausées, repli sur soi, échec, perte de la notion du temps, déshydratation et sous-alimentation."_
> Tout est là.


Non, tant que tu ne t'amuses pas interactivement, les écrans n'ont pas d'effet nocif. C'est "on" qui le dit. Le même "on" qui t'a sauvé de la surdité.
Par contre, tu peux faire des heures extras devant ton ordi pendant que tes gamins s'hypnotisent toute la journée devant la télé, ça c'est sain parce que ton imaginaire n'est pas excité. L'exploitation et le lavage de cerveaux étant reconnus d'utilité publique.
Si tu ne peux vraiment pas te retenir de jouer et que tu es destiné à développer des pathologies sévères, la société t'offre la rédemption à ta dépendance: celle de claquer ton pouvoir d'achat dans les jeux de hasards.

Ceci dit, je trouve intéressant que des enfants de CM2 se posent des questions sur l'addiction et apprennent comment fonctionne une assemblée. Mais je vois mal comment éviter la manipulation pseudo-pédagogique. Le résultat visible dans cette proposition de loi, mélange d'ignorance  et de volonté d'ingérence dans la vie privée, est navrant.

Heureusement, comme dans les fables de La Fontaine, il y a une morale à  tout ça:
"Et les fumeurs jurèrent, mais un peu tard, qu'on ne les y reprendrait  plus."

----------


## von_yaourt

C'est marrant, tout d'un coup j'ai envie de lancer un débat, mais pour une fois je suis d'accord avec Pronoein. 

Personnellement je ne m'offusque même plus de ce genre de propositions de lois absurdes qui de toute façon ne seront suivies d'aucun effet. D'aucuns dénoncent les jeux vidéos aujourd'hui comme on dénonçait la télévision hier et le cinéma avant-hier, parce que dans l'esprit des gens à l'âge de la retraite qui nous dirigent, le support vidéoludique est nouveau et entraîne des conséquences inédites, bien que difficilement mesurables (j'ai passé au bas mot cent fois plus de temps dans les jeux vidéos que dans mes livres de cours, et je n'ai aucun des problèmes mentionnés, comme 99% des gens ici je pense). Personnellement, j'attends juste que la génération de ceux qui sont nés avec le jeu vidéo (c'est à dire ceux qui ont entre 30 et 40 ans aujourd'hui) arrive au pouvoir, histoire que les fantasmes s'arrêtent, parce qu'aujourd'hui pas un jeune n'échappe au jeu vidéo, donc il n'y aura dans le futur aucune défiance à son encontre. 

Oui, donc pour le salut de notre âme, il faut que Omar Boulon devienne Président de la République.  :B):

----------


## Pronoein

Une animation sympa qui met peut-être en scène l'absence et la surabondance de lois.

EDIT: une autre sur la société.

----------


## P1nGou1N

Merci Grand_Maître_B d'arriver à tourner toute cette connerie en dérision parce que ça donnerait presque envie de chialer sinon.

----------


## Inimz

Pour la pose de 30 minutes, ça ne serait pas aux parents de gérer ça plutôt?
Et la télé c'est pas une perte de temps? Ah non c'est vrai, ça sert à nous dire ce qu'on doit faire et quoi penser  ::):

----------


## MarvaxX

Ba merde !

Je suis foutu alors ! Moi ça fait 28 piges que je joue a peu près 4 heures (au minimum). J'ai comméncé sur Rick Dangerous (ultra addict), Mach 3, Xenon 2 etc. Le tout en monochrome sous DOS. Qu'est ce qu'ils auraient dis alors ?!  ::rolleyes:: 

Aujourd'hui je ne joue pas moins du tout, j'ai une femme, une vie, des projets (terminer Crysis 2 en moins de dix minutes).

Me font marrer les politiques, sont pile à coté de la plaque, 'connaissent rien et adorent tout mélanger  :ouaiouai: 

La peur de l'inconnu tout ça ...  :tired:

----------


## Baal-84

Mais arrêtez de parler des politiques. C'est le parlement des enfants. Vous savez, les gamins qui répètent ce que les grands disent sur un ton sévère pour faire croire que c'est eux qui commandent ... 

Et si en plus c'est l'occasion d'ajouter une taxe sur la base d'un texte qui n'engage à rien, pourquoi est ce que le gouvernement ne s'y jetterait pas ?

Le plus comique c'est quand même que la plupart des symptome sont liés, non pas aux jeux, mais au fait de rester devant un écran. Comment est ce qu'ils vont faire pour les gens qui bossent ? Ils s'économiseront en ne jouant plus chez eux, pour la peine ?  :;):

----------


## Lapinaute

> Pour la pose de 30 minutes, ça ne serait pas aux parents de gérer ça plutôt?
> Et la télé c'est pas une perte de temps? Ah non c'est vrai, ça sert à nous dire ce qu'on doit faire et quoi penser


Tu parles d'éducation certainement, c'est un concept has been voyons.
Pour expié tu feras deux "je vous salue DRM" et trois "notre RIB"

----------

